# Possible allergic reaction?



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bianca gets visible allergic reactions, but I've never seen her like this before. Yesterday her left ear was bruised, when you looked at her it had a thumb print size purple bruise. I clean her ears regular and have not noticed a yeast infection. This afternoon I notice her nose where the pink meets the fur is red. Like pin pricks of blood. She enjoys laying in the sun, but only did that a little yesterday. I looked in her mouth and everything seems normal. My allergic reaction thought came from changing foods. I started switching the dogs food from TOTW to California Natural grain free, Lamb on Thursday. She is happily eating all her food. I feel bad for her, not sure how uncomfortable she is. The main reason for switching food was because of the other dog, and it's easy to feed both dogs the same thing. I do have her annual exam next Monday so I hate to take her in on short notice and not get the vet I trust the most.
Thanks


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Can you take pics!! Exactly what's going on that you think is wrong?


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has had an allergic reaction that came up like this. Or what could be going on. Her nose is a little better. Had to take pix with my phone, no other way to get them on Internet right now.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Can't really see what's wrong? What's going on?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hope shes better soon


----------

